# Cargador de baterias totalmente automatico



## moskillo (Mar 9, 2010)

hola muchachos, primero que nada decir que busque mucho en este foro y en la red y encontre poco y nada informacion de algun buen cargador de baterias para, con los automatismos correspondientes. mi idea era de hacer un cargador para baterias de plomo acido, las superarchiconocidas en vehiculos,de 12 v, ya sabemos que capacidades de las baterias para auto son variadas, de 50 a 80 aH para los vehiculos mas grandes y de 5 a 10 aH para las motos, ahi viene el problema cuando las capacidades de las baterias a cargar son muy variadas, por ahi lei que es conveniente cargar una bateria de plomo acido al 10 % de su carga, o sea si voy a cargar la bateria de mi camioneta que es de 80 aH, la deberia cargar a 8 A, y con los 14,4 v que por ahi recomiendan... bue pero que pasa si mi proposito es cargar una bateria de 12v,  5 aH, con el mismo cargador, bue entonces lo ideal seria cargarla a 500 mA, o sea que el cargador debe estar preparado para entregar los 500 mA y los 8 A, entonces lo logico seria limitar la corriente, entre todos esos valores posibles, ademas de que un buen cargador no debe dejar de faltarle un corte automatico es decir que solo deje de cargar una vez cargada la bateria... en fin yo creo que con esas caracteristicas es suficiente para ser un  buen cargador de baterias para la mayoria por lo menos de las baterias de 12v y de plomo acido. Lo que posteo aca es un circuito que lo encontre en la red, muchas cosas le entiendo y hasta esta muy bien explicado, pero mi duda es si la parte de que sirva para cargar en todas las capacidades de bateria, esa parte de como hace para regular que carga es la bateria que yo voy a poner, como detecta que estoy poniendo una bateria ya sea de 7 aH o una grandota de 80 aH, o sea lo que quiero saber es si cuanta con la parte limitadora del circuito, de no ser asi, estaria por ejemplo mal cargando la bateria, si es muy chica que se yo la reventaria o se calentaria demasiado , es lo que supongo , o algun daño en la vida util de la misma , nunca eh experimentado, pero por algo recomiendan cargarla con una corriente a los 10% de la carga  bateria. bue, lo que propongo es que si hay alguien que pueda explicar, esa parte del funcionamiento del cargador, lo demas entiendo bien, y si funciona como explique antes estoy completamente decidido por este cargador, esta bastante completo, ah y con respecto a los transistores 2n3055, que manejan la salida, quisiera tambien saber si hay algun reemplazo, debido a la cantidad de falsificaciones que se la han hecho a este transistor, es lo unico que me falta saber de este circuito para decidirme por el, una vez que despeje estas dudas no voy a tener ningun problema en postear el pcb, para que todo el mundo pueda descargarlo y compartir el circuito, ya que creo que es muy utilizado por cualquier electronico, jaja, bueno amigos espero sus opiniones y sus recomendaciones..... 

aca el link del circuito:

http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/tutores/autocargador.html


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 9, 2010)

el sistema es bueno, e igualmente se pueden hacer variantes.
Yo habia pensado usar un amplificador de instrumentacion para detectar la caida de voltaje en una resistencia en serie con la bateria, y asi sabeer la corriente que cruza por el. De esta manera,puedo saber que capacidad de carga tiene la bateria, cuanto tardara por una extrapolacion matematica, y desconectar cuando llegue a la corriente minima posible con el 100% de carga.

Una cosa es cierta, dudo mucho que un cargador determine por si solo, de que capacidad es una batería.
Un cargador que carga rapidamente una pequeña batería de 7Ah, cargara muy lentamente una de 80Ah. Igualmente cargará las dos, pero el tiempo sera diferente.
Como querer llenar una cubeta, o un tinaco con el mismo chorro de una manguera. La cubeta se llenara rápidamente, pero el tinaco no.

Me explico?


----------



## moskillo (Mar 9, 2010)

gracias por responder, si entiendo la analogia, pero la verdad que leo y releo el post del cargador y es como si tratara de explicar que la caida de tension que existe entre las 3 resistencias esas de 0,5 ohm que el llama Rs,al circular una corriente por ahi necesariamente hacia la craga  (la bateria) de alguna manera hace regular la corriente que van a drenar los transistores de potencia segun sea la capacidad de la carga la carga... la verdad disculpen mi ignorancia en el tema, talvez esta muy claro en lo explicado pero no tengo demasiada experiencia en esto de el analisis de la electronica por eso voy a postearles directamente la parte en la que dudo, si es que tiene autoregulacion de corriente segun la bateria que le ponga , es decir si se adapta a cada capacidad que tenga la bateria y regula su corriente para no producir una sobrecarga. ahi les va, por favor ayuda a los expertos.



***************/////////******************-----------------*************//////


Cómo se consigue la auto-regulación.

Veamos cómo se consigue la auto-regulación. En condiciones normales de funcionamiento, es decir, cuando la batería se está cargando, a extremos de la resistencia Rs, se produce una caída de tensión debido a la corriente de carga que la atraviesa, en la medida en la que ésta tensión supere los  0'7V (de umbral entre base-emisor), llevará a la conducción al transistor T4, en la misma proporción drenará la corriente a través de R6 a la base de T2, lo cual reducirá su conducción y la corriente de paso de T3. Esto a su vez, reduce la citada caída de tensión en Rs por debajo de los 0'7V, cuya consecuencia hace que aumente con la misma proporción  la tensión en la base de T2 y a su vez, la conducción de T3, repitiéndose de nuevo el ciclo, hasta establecerse en milisegundos, un equilibrio en el paso de corriente por T3 y Rs, que no llegue a interrumpirse, este hecho, es la auto-regulación propiamente dicha. 


Fig. 4







Por lo tanto la tensión de salida, dependerá en cada momento directamente de la carga. En el posible caso de producirse un cortocircuito en los bornes o cables de salida, la corriente de paso por T3 tiende a superar los límites establecidos por las resistencias de Rs y antes de que se destruya el transistor, como se a descrito, actuará el limitador de intensidad, absorbiendo toda la tensión proporcionada por R6 a través de T4 que debe disipar dicha corriente a masa, evitando su destrucción y la de T3.  

Cuando se consigue el mencionado equilibrio en el regulador de intensidad, la carga de la batería se produce con total normalidad. De esta forma, a medida que la batería adquiere la plena carga, la tensión en sus bornes sube de nivel. Mientras hay carga la corriente no atravesará R10, P1 y P2, ya que la batería está absorbiendo toda la corriente. Cuando el nivel en extremos de la batería se acerca a los 12 Voltios, la corriente empieza a fluir hacia T1, hasta llegar a entrar en conducción el transistor T1 (BD139 o similar), lo que produce una diferencia de potencial en el divisor de tensión formado por las resistencias R4 y R5, en cuya unión se llega al nivel de 0'7V o poco más, esto es suficiente para disparar al thiristor Th1 (TC106 o similar), que entra en conducción, en la figura 5, se puede seguir lo comentado.


Fig. 5






En el momento que entra en conducción Th1, lleva como consecuencia a que se desactive el relé RL, lo que provoca que el contacto normalmente abierto (NO) que hasta ese momento estaba cerrado, por la acción de pulsar M, ahora estará en reposo y en consecuencia, quedará cortada la tensión de red que circulaba por dicho contacto, provocando de este modo la auto desconexión del cargador. El LED rojo de salida indica el estado en carga y la R11 se calcula para que entregue de 15 a 18mA.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 10, 2010)

Un poco complicado... Pero hasta donde entiendo con un análisis rápido es un sistema de escalera, o de pasos discretos de corriente, tal como lo hacian los reguladores viejos de relevadores para autos.

Y la pregunta que haces, sobre que tipos de bateria pueden funcionar... lo dice mas arriba en el artículo original.



> El secundario, debe dar en vacío una tensión de 10 V (80VA), si lo que se pretende es cargar baterías de 12V, ya que una vez rectificada y filtrada nos dará una tensión con un margen de entre 13'8V y 14'4V, que entra dentro de los parámetros de la mayoría de los fabricantes de baterías y una corriente de 8 amperios.



Entonces, queda claro que una batería que tenga un régimen de carga menor, no es recomendable recargarla con este cargador porque la secara o deteriorará las placas.


----------



## Christian B (Mar 10, 2010)

Buenos días, el circuito funciona, con las tres resistencias de 0,5 ohm en paralelo, se establece la corriente de carga. Cuando la tensión en las resistencias llega a 1 volt, la tensión en la base del transistor t4 llega a 0,7 y al empezar a conducir, hace caer la tensión de la base de t2 y t3 respectivamente.La cuenta me da que así entregaría aprox 6 Amp de carga, si querés aumentar la corriente de carga, tenés que agregar otra resistencia en paralelo con las tres existentes, y si querés cargar una batería más chica, tenés que sacarle alguna de las tres. Calculá la resistencia que va en ese lugar por ley de ohmor ej:  si querés que cargue 2 amp sería:
1 V/ 2 A =0.5 ohm  ( tendías que dejar sólo una resistencia)


----------



## moskillo (Mar 10, 2010)

hey no te imaginas lo que me ayudaste, o sea ya me estoy imaginando que por ejemplo podria habilitar y desabilitar (o conectar y desconectar mejor dicho), varias resisitencias en paralelo, con una especie de llave conmutadora multiple, como esas de las soldadoras grandes, y ahora que me viene a la cabeza yo una vez vi un cargador de asi, con una llave conmutadora, de esas circulares, que seleccionabas como la potencia que iba a entregar elñ cargador, si tenias una bateria chica lo ponias al minimo y si tenias una grandota, la ponias al mago, y asi jugabas con esos valores.... si esto es correcto, el conmutador debia seleccionar tantas resistencias como corriente de carga necesite, no es automatico, pero me re contra sirve, cualquier cosa aclarenme si estoy en un error, de lo contrario, yo me las ingenio, y hago un pcb bien completito, listo para meterle un trafo nomas... espero sus respuesta de sabios... gracias

-----moskillo


----------



## Christian B (Mar 10, 2010)

Si, lo que querès hacer va a funcionar.
Lo que tenès que tener en cuenta es que la llave selectora va a elegir de a una las resistencias ( no las va a ir poniendo en paralelo), asì que deberìas sacar una cuenta aprox para cada punto, una resistencia diferente:
Por ej 
Si conseguìs una selectora de 5 puntos, elegí què corrientes te servirìan màs:
Ej: 0.5 Amp, 1 Amp, 2.5 Amp, 4 Amp, y 8 Amp.

Te darìa 5 resistencias diferentes ( que pueden estar formadas por un paralelo si el varor es medio raro)
R1= 1V /0.5 A= 2 ohm   y por lo menos 1/2 Watt ( U* I)
R2= 1V / 1A= 1 ohm   y por lo menos 1W
R3= 1 V/ 2.5 A= 0.4 ohm y por lo menos 2.5W.....
....etc..
Los valores de corriente no van a ser exactos porque yo lo calculè para una caida de tensiòn en el transistor de 0,7 V ( èsta puede variar segùn el transistor que uses pero igualmente va a ser bastante cercano)


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2010)

hola complicado y una KK.
pruebenlo, luego me dicen.

lo lei superficialmente :
primero eso en rojo al final de que usen cable de 6mm  sino se prende fuego todo.


luego eso de usar un trafo de 10vca ........van a tirar la $$ al cuete si hacen eso.
muy linda la teoria pero el que hizo eso se quedo ahi :
en teoria.

yo hace rato hacia cargadores, y si queres sacar de un trafo suficiente corriente para cargar una bateria necesitas DDP .
muy lindo eso de que 10v * 1,4 , si, hermoso , pero cuando cargas el trafo ahi se van esos voltios a la miercoles.
y eso no es todo........en verdad......hay cosas mas que mirar, como la caida en los
diodos y ademas temon importante es eso de que el trafo entrega corriente a la bateria cuando su tension es mayor que la de la bateria...........sin ser obsceno y como decia un bebe con hambre: " si miramos la teta " instante a instante veriamos una sorpresa que nos explicaria el por que ese trafo de 10vca no sirve para nada ,y uno de 12vca si bien sirve no entregara una corriente que amerite ni un cable de 2,5mm

prueben y piensen.

el circuito ese no lo analice , igual, .....los pingos se ven en el terreno, pero con lo que lei ..ya lo descartaria.

saludos


----------



## Christian B (Mar 10, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con Fernadob en la tensiòn del trafo. ( deberìa ser mayor que la baterìa unos cuantos voltios).
Por mi parte tampoco lei en detalle el link, pero si los componentes estàn bien calculados, el circuito funciona.


----------



## moskillo (Mar 10, 2010)

ok, muchachos, te voy a ser sincero fernandob, te entendi muy poco tu explicacion, no entiendo muchas de las analogias que haces, y no las logro relacionar con el tema que me interesa, "lo de la parte de la regulacion de la corriente", en fin habia dicho que esa era la unica parte que no entendia, lo demas entiendo la logica, deberia funcionar, de todos modos , jamas me quedo en el debia y por eso ando haciendo el pcb para probar... lo que si me inquieta es saber unicamente esa parte de cargador, el que entienda de estos temas que me de una mano, y en lo posible que leanlo bien al articulo, que explica muchas cosas, sobre el funcionamiento,  gracias christian por el consejo de las resistecias, me aclaraste un poco el mate, sobre como conectar el conmutador de resistencias... bueno de todos modos si alguien entiende otra cosa por la teoria favor de diferente a lo que estamos interpretando nosotros, corrijanos el error... yo cuando lo termine voy a ofrecer todos los resultados... 

------moskillo


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2010)

hacelo y si no anda usa un trafo de mas tension.

la teta es la senoide, la cual sube y baja.
solo una pequeña parte de la teta tendra tension superior a la de la bateria asi que solo una pequeña parte de la senoide entregara corriente y si encima la diferencia es poca....menor sera el tiempo .

subi el valor d eel trafo y anda probando.

saludo s


----------



## moskillo (Mar 11, 2010)

ahhhhh ahora entendi, te refieres a la grafica de la señal senoidal que corresponde a la corriente alterna del trafo, aha, mira con respecto a eso yo ya habia hecho un trafo para el mismo proposito y lo habia hecho de 14v 8a, yo creo que tiene que andar bien esa tension es de alterna en el secundario en vacio. aclaro


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2010)

por ahi si andamos


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 11, 2010)

Y si tiene un vaso en corto?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2010)

cargara, cargara y nunca parara......

lo que suele pasar es que :
1-- se seca la bateria y es como si no estuviese.

2 -- se calienta la bateria y el cargador trabaja siempre , pero bueno, para eso esta hecho el cargador.

esas cosas se pueden verificar cuando uno saca la bateria de el cargador , o si es una bateria de esas que estan siempre a flote lo que se hace es mantenimiento predictivo (= que una bruja o un fantasma : todos hablan d eeso pero nadie jamas lo ha visto  ) .


----------



## Guillermo Serrano (Feb 10, 2012)

muchachos este cargador lo que tiene es un transistor fuera de borda
que cuando la corriente supera el valor nominal el la saca o la recicla
a travez de Q4


----------

